#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Can I afford a kid in Thailand?

## YourDaddy

Can I post a financial/life situation here without getting berated? I need some advice on what to do.

----------


## bobo746

I don't know how much do thai kids sell for.

----------


## Pragmatic

Yes. The normal way for a Thai lady to behave, once capturing a farang, is to go up the social scale. She becomes hi-so. A hi-so won't be seen to use a government hospital to give birth even though there's no charge unless you pay for a private room which is about 1,000 Baht per night.
Then she'll want the child to have all the extra vaccinations, that really aren't necessary, above those which are free.
All in all if you can get your missus to not go getting above her station you can afford to have a 'kid' in Thailand. I have 3.

----------


## Passing Through

Can you afford to have a kid in Thailand? That depends. How much do you earn? What kind of future do you expect your child to have? etc. etc.

Schooling is obviously generally shit, although there are OK government schools dotted around the place. If you're in Bangkok and you have some money/influence you can get your kids into state schools like Satit Chula and Triam Udom Suksa, which are fine. Failing that, a decent private school will run to between 500,000 and 1,000,000 a year.

----------


## Pragmatic

> a decent private school will run to between 500,000 and 1,000,000 a year.


Move. It's a damn sight cheaper out of BKK.

----------


## thaimeme

> Yes. The normal way for a Thai lady to behave, once capturing a farang, is to go up the social scale. She becomes hi-so. A hi-so won't be seen to use a government hospital to give birth even though there's no charge unless you pay for a private room which is about 1,000 Baht per night.
> Then she'll want the child to have all the extra vaccinations, that really aren't necessary, above those which are free.
> All in all if you can get your missus to not go getting above her station you can afford to have a 'kid' in Thailand. I have 3.


Generalizations.....
Always acceptable.

----------


## Passing Through

> Move. It's a damn sight cheaper out of BKK.


There are certainly cheaper private schools in Thailand (in and out of Bangkok) but by and large you get what you pay for.

----------


## Pragmatic

Throwing money at something doesn't necessary mean you get better results. Many kids out here in the sticks get rewarded with free scholarships if they show potential.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Generalizations..... Always acceptable.


Being the cryptic poster you are. Does that mean I'm right or wrong in my post.  :Confused:

----------


## Passing Through

^^ Yes, paying more doesn't guarantee anything. But the more expensive private schools in Thailand tend to produce more intelligent, better educated people than do their cheaper counterparts. Having met a reasonable number of people who went through both sides, that's been my experience. It's much like in Britain. Unfair as it is, public school provides, on average, a better education than the state system. As I said, there are also perfectly good state schools in Bangkok, though getting your kids into them is not necessarily the easiest thing in the world. The other advantage of having your children go to one of the well-known schools is that they will be plugged into an extremely valuable network for the rest of their life; going to some noname school in the provinces may get them through their exams OK but it's unlikely to have much of a pay-off later in life.

----------


## David48atTD

> Can I post a financial/life situation here without getting berated? I need some advice on what to do.


Sure ... blast away.

So, when you say 'afford', are you contemplating becoming a Dad (fathering a child), or picking up the tab on your Partner's rugrat?

Here is my Thread on the costs of an average Thai Private Hospital ... https://teakdoor.com/the-family-room/...periences.html (Thailand - Childbirth - Private Hospital - our experiences) 


Or, are we talking about a sneaky Mia Noi?


Or ...
.

----------


## nidhogg

> Can I post a financial/life situation here without getting berated? I need some advice on what to do.


Ask away.  Several members (including myself) have kids in Thailand.  Just be aware it is a bit like asking how long is a piece of string.  Answers will vary.

----------


## Slick

> Answers will vary.


And people are dicks, unfortunately, so I would be prepared for that too

----------


## Immigrunt

Many millions of people have grown up in Thailand in recent decades so it's clearly affordable. 

The only variables are how much your income and child or childless expenditure are likely to be over two decades. Nobody but you knows.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Well, what do you want for your child? Those top tier internationals come with a premium price tag for a good reason imo. My biggest concern about bringing up a child in Thailand would be education. Consider the curriculum the school uses- it will make studying abroad a whole lot easier if it is accredited such as IGCSE or IB.

----------


## aging one

> Well, what do you want for your child? Those top tier internationals come with a premium price tag for a good reason imo. My biggest concern about bringing up a child in Thailand would be education. Consider the curriculum the school uses- it will make studying abroad a whole lot easier if it is accredited such as IGCSE or IB.


Beat me to it.

----------


## Immigrunt

^^ There must be good non-premium schools around. If you wouldn't send your child to an expensive top private school in your own country, then why do so here? Is it safe to assume that the cheaper international schools are on a par with government schools back home?

----------


## OhOh

Why do you want a child?

----------


## Passing Through

> If you wouldn't send your child to an expensive top private school in your own country, then why do so here?


Because the systems are entirely different.




> Is it safe to assume that the cheaper international schools are on a par with government schools back home?


No. Not at all. Some of them are fucking dreadful. Besides, 'government schools back home' encompass a vast range of levels from 'world class' to 'not fit for training circus fleas' so it's not really a meaningful comparison.

----------


## Immigrunt

From your descriptions it sounds like they are very similar. I'd be all for spending some time finding a good cheaper international school than going for the default expensive one, like buying a Toyota instead of a Mercedes.

----------


## Passing Through

I don't know where you're from so 'back come' could be anywhere but in Britain, unless you live in a real shithole (not impossible, I guess, amongst expats in Thailand) your children are going to be able to get into a state school which is significantly better than the average budget Thai private school. And I don't think even the most starry eyed is going to describe any cheap provincial Thai private school as 'world class'.

----------


## Immigrunt

The average state school in the country I come from costs less than 200,000 baht per child to run. As many things in Thailand are cheaper it should be possible to find a good enough school in Thailand for less than that.

----------


## Passing Through

Thailand actually spends a surprisingly large portion of its national budget on education so it's not primarily a question of money, it's a cultural deficit.




> it should be possible to find a good enough school in Thailand for less than that


Good enough for what? Getting the kid into Cambridge? Or getting the kid into the local Rajabhat? Like all the things, it all depends on the answers to a thousand questions.

----------


## Immigrunt

Also because its national budget is relatively tiny.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Can I afford a kid in Thailand?


We  seem to be stuck in education and as far we know he hasn't done the business yet. Can the OP define 'afford'?

----------


## Passing Through

> Also because its national budget is relatively tiny.


At the moment it's about 6% of GDP, which is pretty respectable. It's not a lack of money which causes Thailand's problems

----------


## Immigrunt

^ I mean the GDP and tax take is tiny in comparison to where I'm from.


If my parents had sent me to a top level private school and'd had a miserable couple of decades because of struggling to do so, I wouldn't be happy as an adult.

----------


## aging one

> From your descriptions it sounds like they are very similar. I'd be all for spending some time finding a good cheaper international school than going for the default expensive one, like buying a Toyota instead of a Mercedes.


Not at all. You get a credentialed teacher with experience in their own country with a good international school. You could easily get a "Joe Blow" off the street in a cheaper school. I have been run around enough to tell you this is a fact.  

For education here you get what you pay for. Who gives accreditation to a lower tier school? In general nobody so you paid for nothing.

----------


## OhOh

> Like all the things, it all depends on the answers to a thousand questions.


The OP seems quiet!




> For education here you get what you pay for.


Thailand is no different then?

----------


## aging one

I must add though, I did not really worry about education until after primary school. My kids learned to read and write Thai and had a wonderful and enriching primary school experience here. The first school choice is very important indeed here.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by *aging one* 
> _ For education here you get what you pay for._


 True. I know I keep harping on about it but the private schools buy the cheapest American English packages they can get in BKK compiled in the Philippines.  This crap is then taught to the children who's parents think they speak good English. It's just a business and a scam IMO. But in saying that it's still better than sending your kids to the government schools. Private schools where I live only teach privately up to 11-12 years old and then it's government high schools thereafter.

----------


## Passing Through

> who's parents think they speak good English.


Hmmmm

----------


## Immigrunt

> Originally Posted by Immigrunt
> 
> From your descriptions it sounds like they are very similar. I'd be all for spending some time finding a good cheaper international school than going for the default expensive one, like buying a Toyota instead of a Mercedes.
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> For education here you get what you pay for.


Buy a Mercedes and you'll pay a high price, both for the brand name snob value and for importing something from a developed country. 

Buy a top tier international school education and it's exactly the same, only you're paying for a brand name school and high teacher salaries of imported teachers.

----------


## rickschoppers

> From your descriptions it sounds like they are very similar. I'd be all for spending some time finding a good cheaper international school than going for the default expensive one, like buying a Toyota instead of a Mercedes.


Currently I am spending 34,000 baht per term at a private school in Udon. That is not a huge amount of money for the education he is receiving IMO. I looked at several popular private schools and decided on this one because it has been rated the best in English for seven years in a row now. My son likes the school very much and enjoys going every day and enjoys learning. The plan is to keep him there until he is thirteen and then put him in the best University prep school in the area. I have set aside a good sum of money and do not plan to use it for anything else.

----------


## Passing Through

^^ Perhaps I'm wrong but you give an extremely strong impression of being deeply ignorant about Thai schools.

----------


## rickschoppers

> I must add though, I did not really worry about education until after primary school. My kids learned to read and write Thai and had a wonderful and enriching primary school experience here. The first school choice is very important indeed here.


AO, since you have two daughters in US Universities, what were the most important things they did to get accepted?  Was an education in Thailand really enough?

----------


## YourDaddy

Yes, I am quiet. I must admit I came to Thailand without any long term plan whatsoever. I will say it outright that I am doubtful I could afford sending my kid to international school. 


Anyway, my situation is this.

Wife 36 years old no kids, salary 50,000 a month. Very good job security.

Me 43, no kids salary from Canada between 60,000-80,000 a month. Very bad job prospects and it could blow any day and I could be earning 0.

Wife bought and paid off a townhouse before we met, so no monthly lodging expenses whatsoever. She also gets a pretty decent health insurance through her company which I am also allowed to use (although benefits only being at 50%).

Wife has no desire to move to Canada. She has everything she wants here. She is very loso, not pretentious at all. Our monthly expenses are ridiculously low and almost everything gets saved. I think raising a kid in Thailand would be a mistake.... she doesn't think so. I don't trust this country. I think it's bad. I was an immigrant to Canada myself after narrowly escaping civil war and often wonder why I decided to move to 3rd world again. I like free Canadian healthcare and most doctors are not idiots.

On the other hand I can't go back to Canada. Price of real estate has risen dramatically. I would not be able to afford to buy or rent a 2 bedroom condo in Toronto (I do own 1 bedroom 65% paid off). I could probably afford to buy a house somewhere far, far in the boonies. One of the biggest mistakes I made was to take up a useless music degree which only cost me money and gave me no job prospects whatsoever. 

Another thing is if we do have a kid wife is likely to inherit a large chunk oh valuable land (she is from the South) which would probably make our kids life comfortable.

----------


## aging one

> Buy a top tier international school education and it's exactly the same, only you're paying for a brand name school and high teacher salaries of imported teachers.


So you have experience in education here? You have been to observed or had your child or children in lower tier schools, met the admin and teachers? Then done the same for an upper tier school?

So it your way then your kid can graduate from a Thai uni and get a job at 25,000 baht a month. Sounds like a plan stan. :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

Your wife wants a kid, what do you want? Are you ready for the 20 year minimum responsibility or will your wife's family support you both. You being the sperm supplier with the long nose and hopefully a paler skin tone.?




> I don't trust this country. I think it's bad.


What about the Thais, is that your opinion of them?




> I like free Canadian healthcare


Thai government health care is pretty free. In my experience their skills are adequate for the clients basic health.




> On the other hand I can't go back to Canada


You  can you, just choose not to. You are receiving a salary from Canada but  don't work there. Presumably you are "working" from Thailand.

I  suggest prior to inseminating your "wife" you look at how you might  support your expanding family when she stops working after the baby is  born.

Or will you continue to receive the Canadian salary whilst caring for the baby when your "wife" returns to her work.

Do you have any plans in your life or are you just allowing others to point and squirt you?

----------


## aging one

> AO, since you have two daughters in US Universities, what were the most important things they did to get accepted? Was an education in Thailand really enough?


Rick I will send you a PM. RayFairy a poster on here reds me with profanity laden messages every time I post about them.  I am rather sick of him. Your plan for the son sounds excellent.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Your wife wants a kid, what do you want? Are you ready for the 20 year minimum responsibility or will your wife's family support you both. You being the sperm supplier with the long nose and hopefully a paler skin tone.?


Actually it's me that brought it up and she said "serious? u want?"

No intention moving to a village and living with the family, hence the OP.

----------


## Immigrunt

> Originally Posted by Immigrunt
> 
> Buy a top tier international school education and it's exactly the same, only you're paying for a brand name school and high teacher salaries of imported teachers.
> 
> 
> So you have experience in education here? You have been to observed or had your child or children in lower tier schools, met the admin and teachers? Then done the same for an upper tier school?


 Something similar. Sorry if you were unlucky with the lower tier ones.



> So it your way then your kid can graduate from a Thai uni and get a job at 25,000 baht a month. Sounds like a plan stan.
> 
> So you have


My partner graduated from a Thai university and earns a large salary as an associate professor requiring neither a top tier school or foreign university to do so. 

You can't buy intelligence and talent.

----------


## redhaze

> Me 43, no kids salary from Canada between 60,000-80,000 a month. Very bad job prospects and it could blow any day and I could be earning 0.





> Wife has no desire to move to Canada.





> I think raising a kid in Thailand would be a mistake





> I don't trust this country. I think it's bad.


Is it presumtious of me to say, based on this post, that the answer is a very obvious no?

----------


## aging one

> My partner graduated from a Thai university and earns a large salary as an associate professor requiring neither a top tier school or foreign university to do so.


We are not on the same page at all cheers. :Smile:

----------


## Passing Through

It's not impossible that there are OK state schools near you. They do exist but they are a little rare. 




> I think raising a kid in Thailand would be a mistake.... she doesn't think so


That's not especially surprising. In my experience, although many Thais are aware that the education system is sub-standard, very few have a sound grasp of just badly it is failing.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> Your wife wants a kid, what do you want? Are you ready for the 20 year minimum responsibility or will your wife's family support you both. You being the sperm supplier with the long nose and hopefully a paler skin tone.?
> 
> 
> Actually it's me that brought it up and she said "serious? u want?"
> 
> No intention moving to a village and living with the family, hence the OP.




Point being - you think too much.  Your wife will tell you when you are ready to start a family.

----------


## redhaze

You shouldn't have a kid unless you both really want one. Not fair to the child.

----------


## Passing Through

> My partner graduated from a Thai university and earns a large salary as  an associate professor requiring neither a top tier school or foreign  university to do so.


S/he may be stunningly intelligent but sadly, the shittiness of the Thai education system is so all pervasive that having the title of associate professor means absolutely nothing at all. Any halfwit who puts in the hours can get an academic title here. It's really not something to boast about.




> You can't buy intelligence and talent.


As private education has shown for some time, that's not exactly true. Many of the people I went to school with would, had they not gone to a fairly expensive English private school, have ended up working in dead-end jobs doing nothing and going nowhere. Instead they've got money coming out of their ears, and are a lot more intelligent and talented than they would otherwise have been.

----------


## YourDaddy

^

Did you ever post under initials AA?

----------


## Passing Through

> I think raising a kid in Thailand would be a mistake.... she doesn't think so.


Although many Thais are well aware of the sub-standard nature of the education system, sadly not many realise just how stunningly shit it really is. That said, if your problem is with education (rather than just a general feeling of unhappiness about bringing up a child in Thailand, which I would certainly understand),  there may be OK state schools near you. They do exist and although they might not be in the frame for any international awards, they might do the job (depending on what the job is.)

----------


## Passing Through

> ^
> 
> Did you ever post under initials AA?


Me? No. Why do you ask? Who is AA?

----------


## YourDaddy

Nevermind

----------


## Dillinger

youre too old for kids, enjoy your life

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by YourDaddy
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Did you ever post under initials AA?
> 
> 
> Me? No. Why do you ask? Who is AA?


I got it.

---




> Wife 36 years old no kids,


I don't mean to be perceived as negative, but, a @ 36 your wife's odds of becoming pregnant are less the 50%, and decline every year going forward.
IVF changes that equation._Age is the most important factor affecting a woman's chance to conceive and have a healthy child. As women age  their fertility declines. A woman's fertility starts to decline in her  early 30s, with the decline speeding up after 35. At 40 a woman only has  a 5% chance of becoming pregnant in any month.


_As an aside, I'm a 'mature' Dad and I'm loving it ... never been happier in my life.  But that's me.
.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Odds of downs syndrome starts kicking in as well.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Downs can always be detected by amniocentesis. But yes, the odds do increase with age.

----------


## Stumpy

Quick, go get a Vasectomy. It ends the child discussion and shooting blanks is OUTSTANDING.... :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

I think the variable here is you, bud.

You don't seem to know what you want from one hour to the next. That's probably why you've been sweating over a plan for the future that, in typical buddahas style, was suggested by you in the first place.

It seems like you need to decide if you can live with education and life 'thai style' for your kid/s. And then once you've decided move forward on that basis without constantly being racked by doubts and thoughts/comments to your wife about how things might be done better elsewhere.

As far as I know, noon seems to be doing with his two by reconciling himself to this and looking at it positively.

It's good that you've moved on from the bs about being a property magnate and highly successful entrepreneur btw.

----------


## redhaze

I don't know, those generic pictures from the balconies of many excellent properties seemed _pretty_ convincing.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, do you remember the photo from 'his' apartment where the (rather empty) sitting room was about the size of a tennis court? 

And it turns out it just has one bedroom?

Seems like poor use of the available space.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> I don't mean to be perceived as negative, but, a @ 36 your wife's odds of becoming pregnant are less the 50%,





> IVF changes that equation.


 IVF only carries a 30% success rate. Natural conception at 36 y.o gives one better odds.

----------


## armstrong

i spent friday evening playing shop and a great deal of saturday building a fort and stopping arguments.

right now i'd day even if you could afford it i probably wouldnt fucking bother.

----------


## Neverna

Have you tried building a zoo with blocks and filling it with plastic animals? That's fun.  :Biggrin:  







And for those on a tight budget, not expensive.

----------


## Passing Through

> right now i'd day even if you could afford it i probably wouldnt fucking bother.




Too late for you armstrong, but vasectomy is a quick and relatively painless operation. I recommend it.

----------


## Seekingasylum

It may well notionally disburse 6% of GDP on the education sector but the corruption endemic in the system means that that figure is not necessarily the sum actually expended on teaching children and the training of teachers equipped with the resources to educate according to a meaningful curriculum.

But that is an aside to the main issue seemingly under debate which is how much money is needed to raise a child responsibly in Thailand.

 All depends on what you want for the child. If a chance at developing potential and launching them into the world where they can compete with their peers on a level playing field, then clearly a decent international private school for primary and secondary education is critical and will involve an inevitable average minimum expenditure of at least 600,000 baht annually. If they are to take their chances as Thai with access to the better Thai schools and aim to become graduates albeit working as competent receptionists and/or trainee junior managers in international hotels or a bank, insurance, tech company etc., then less than half that sum allowing for actual disbursements in addition to bribery/ extortion demands.

If the child is academically inclined and motivated then they might shine even within the mainstream education system in which case expenditure would be quite incidental to other living expenses.

Personally speaking, unless the OP is independently wealthy or in receipt of a decent expat worker's package, I would be more likely to eat my left testicle than let the little fucker languish in Thai society much past mid-junior school.

----------


## Mike Watson

Tad harsh Seeking.

----------


## Norton

> Personally speaking, unless the OP is independently wealthy or in receipt of a decent expat worker's package, I would be more likely to eat my left testicle than let the little fucker languish in Thai society much past mid-junior school.


Monied Thais conclude same. High school at a Thai international school followed by uni abroad. We're talking serious money.

----------


## Mike Watson

I know some kids that have been educated well here through the system and then abroad for further education.

It's always about correct parenting full stop.

----------


## Pragmatic

> It's always about correct parenting full stop.


I disagree. It all boils down to the child. Parents can throw whatever money they have at the child's education but if the child doesn't want to learn it's all a total waste.

----------


## Mike Watson

I did not mention that they are all Christians.

----------


## Chittychangchang

From what i've read and heard in Thailand it's a gamble, however i do know off a few luk krueng who have excelled in Thai schools mainly down to the sacrifice, perseverance of their parents and mostly their father.

I know it's a hot potato of a subject that many have had to deal with, the choice to live in the west or Thailand purely for the children's education.

I chose the West and am happy that mine are all top of their classes in outstanding schools.

It requires a lot of dedication and love to raise a child properly, something that can not be taught, only learnt from other peoples mistakes.

It's good that you are asking the question because it shows a level of maturity and commitment that is needed to be a parent.

----------


## Joe 90

How much does it cost to raise a child?

You might not be able to put a price on family, but you can see how much they’ll cost you. New MoneySuperMarket research reveals the hefty costs of raising a child and how much more parents will pay for their daughter than their son.
The total figures come to £79,176 to raise a boy and £108,884 for a girl, a difference of £29,708. To put that in perspective, a full-price university degree costs £27,750, and a dog costs only £18,700.

Just a moment...

Findings show that the total cost of raising the child (age 0-14) were at around 1.57 million Baht (in real value). 
This study aims to estimate cost of raising a child (age 0-14) in Thailand and examine 
inequalities of that cost by household quintiles. The cost of raising a child is measured by the 
summation of age-specific per capita consumption expenditure of the population age 0-14 
analyzed from Thailand’s 2017 Intergenerational Economic Transfer Study by Institute for 
Population Social Research, Mahidol University. The consumption expenditure comprises of 
public consumption expenditure (considered as subsidies from the government to the 
household)  and private consumption expenditure (considered as the household’s burdens) 
which were spent on education, health and other expenses.  

Findings show that the total cost of raising the child (age 0-14) were at around 1.57 million 
Baht (in real value). Nearly half of the cost is “private consumption expenditure” and the other 
half is “public consumption expenditure”.  Education consumption accounts for about 32% of 
the total cost (private:  Public/28:4), health consumption 7% (private:  Public/4:3) and other 
consumption 61% (private:  Public/41:20).  By household quintiles, the total cost of raising a 
child from Q5 household is 2.5 times of that of the child from Q1 household (ratio between 
Q5/Q1: private education consumption 35 times, private health consumption 14 times, public 
education consumption 0.56 times, public health consumption 2.07 times).  By using the 
Kakwani Index, the household’s burden of raising a child is progressive while subsidies from 
the government is regressive, or inequality reducing, to household’s socioeconomic status.

(PDF) Cost of raising a child (age 0-14) in Thailand.

----------


## Backspin

Did you get roped into the kid thing YD ? Kids are for boomers or rich people. All you had to do to live comfortably without large debts as a boomer was show up. It's all different now. You need to go into debt to breath now. Why bring kids into this hopeless debtors prison hellscape ?

----------


## Iceman123

> Why bring kids into this hopeless debtors prison hellscape ?


Looks like we won't be seeing any baby "backspinners" - There is a God after all.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Did you get roped into the kid thing YD ? Kids are for boomers or rich people. All you had to do to live comfortably without large debts as a boomer was show up. It's all different now. You need to go into debt to breath now. Why bring kids into this hopeless debtors prison hellscape ?


Is being a whiny snowflake hereditary? 

Regardless, I encourage you to not breed.

----------


## panama hat

> Did you get roped into the kid thing YD ?





> Today, 06:30 AM





> 31-03-2017


You really are a certified moron.

----------


## Edmond

Like his shadow, there he is.

----------


## aging one

> Did you get roped into the kid thing YD ? Kids are for boomers or rich people. All you had to do to live comfortably without large debts as a boomer was show up. It's all different now. You need to go into debt to breath now. Why bring kids into this hopeless debtors prison hellscape ?


The best news I have heard in a long time. You will not procreate. Thus saving the world one more retard.  Good on ya. You also have a pretty fucked up way of looking at the future.  Have fun moron..

----------


## panama hat

> Like his shadow, there he is.


Like my shadow . . . there you are





> You will not procreate.


He probably can't . . . being married to a "flipper" (his words) could be a problem unless the lady has children already, of course.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Looks like we won't be seeing any baby "backspinners" - There is a God after all.



fortunately, you cannot have kids when fucking them up the bum. 

Just don't tell Skidmark. Its safer that way.

----------


## Latindancer

> Have fun moron..


AO...our very own Teakdoor "intelligentsia"  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Backspin

> fortunately, you cannot have kids when fucking them up the bum. 
> 
> Just don't tell Skidmark. Its safer that way.


Using Thegents precedent , that looks like an infraction. Ill give you the benefit of the doubt , I don't think you meant it that way... Or did you

----------


## cyrille

> *I* chose the West and am happy that *mine* are all top of their classes in outstanding schools.


Telling.

Well done to them though. It's like a donkey on Blackpool beach siring Grand National winners, really.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aging one

> AO...our very own Teakdoor "intelligentsia"


I will double down on that comment with regards to you. You sad ridden anger filled basement dweller.

----------


## AntRobertson

> AO...our very own Teakdoor "intelligentsia"





> My problem is that Panama Hat made a basic error whilst trying to make himself look educated by telling someone in one post that all he knew Latin.
> 
> In other words, he was wanking on and fell flat on his face.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## nidhogg

> AO...our very own Teakdoor "intelligentsia"


So, your first and only post in this thread is to start a shit throwing contest with another poster.

You really are a fucking retard.

----------


## AntRobertson

> So, your first and only post in this thread is to start a shit throwing contest with another poster.
> 
> You really are a fucking retard.


His second will likely be a whinge about how it's unfair that he's being picked on.

He's a fucking retard.

----------


## aging one

> So, your first and only post in this thread is to start a shit throwing contest with another poster.
> 
> You really are a fucking retard.


I get up at 5 to run when its cool. Karen has inevitably gotten a good troll in before the board even wakes up.  Then moans and cries and plays the victim all day. What a tool.. :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

> Then moans and cries and plays the victim all day.


The clouds have rolled in . . . 


You do realise that behind his nasty nature is just pure envy at the lifestyle that you have, and anyone he sees as his enemy has.  

He lashes out in frustration.

----------


## Backspin

> The best news I have heard in a long time. You will not procreate. Thus saving the world one more retard.  Good on ya. You also have a pretty fucked up way of looking at the future.  Have fun moron..


It's an assessment shared by most in my generation. Why have a kid ? So they can dive into $200,000 of student debt and then get some go nowhere service sector job ? And then pile on another $350,000+ to live in some poorly constructed pseudo modernist box ?

----------


## Backspin

The decline of upward mobility in chart 

https://twitter.com/VisualCap/status...017696260?s=19

----------


## Joe 90

> Telling.
> 
> Well done to them though. It's like a donkey on Blackpool beach siring Grand National winners, really.


Thanks for your kind words, indeed I've been very fortunate. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> It's an assessment shared by most in my generation.


Prove it.  Sources?  

You're in your thirties, grow up . . . but please don't procreate

----------


## Saint Willy

> Prove it.  Sources?  
> 
> You're in your thirties, grow up . . . but please don't procreate


Lady boys and anal sex.. the world is safe

----------


## panama hat

> Lady boys and anal sex.. the world is safe


 . . . from Skidmark sprog. Good point

----------


## Backspin

> Prove it.  Sources?  
> 
> You're in your thirties, grow up . . . but please don't procreate


Im not bashing anyone that haves them. But YD is asking a specific  question. BTW you dont say much about them. Is that bc you have none..

87% young adults say child care costs impact the decision to have kids

59% of millennial parents said they didn'''t expect kids to be so costly - Business Insider


US birthrate declines because millennials can'''t afford kids - Business Insider

----------


## Backspin

> Lady boys and anal sex.. the world is safe

----------


## baldrick

> Lady boys and anal sex.. the world is safe


I remember a poster on here who married a ladyboy  ...     :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Married ? KW screwed one for 'only' a year.

----------


## panama hat

> You will not procreate.





> It's an assessment shared by most in my generation





> Prove it. Sources?


* crickets *, just ,ore articles that don't support your assertion.






> BTW you dont say much about them. Is that bc you have none..


Ah, you see my posts about my kids on vacation/school/Brisbane/pool parties, comment on some and now ask me if I have any . . . you really are several shades of stupid






> Married ? KW screwed one for 'only' a year.


Is that better or worse than trying to force and threaten an Asian woman to give you a blowie?   Just asking.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It's an assessment shared by most in my generation. Why have a kid ? So they can dive into $200,000 of student debt and then get some go nowhere service sector job ? And then pile on another $350,000+ to live in some poorly constructed pseudo modernist box ?


You are many things but spokesperson for your generation isn't one of them.

Again though I encourage you not to breed, being a cuck might be congenital.

----------


## aging one

My kids just turned 23. Only been living in the states 6 years. Both doing exceptionally well with no worries. One in SF and one in Santa Barbara. Both saving and looking at getting an entry level place in the property market. So all your negative babble seems to apply more to losers with no initiative or drive like you..

----------


## sabang

> One in SF and one in Santa Barbara.


Bit of a contrast to their retarded cousins in Arkansas.

----------


## Backspin

> My kids just turned 23. Only been living in the states 6 years. Both doing exceptionally well with no worries. One in SF and one in Santa Barbara. Both saving and looking at getting an entry level place in the property market. So all your negative babble seems to apply more to losers with no initiative or drive like you..


I was young , happy , naive and thinking I was going somewhere when I was 23 too. 

Lol initiative. I saved around 70-80% of my money from age 16 to 30. All in all, a few go nowhere assets & 
 a few value traps and that's it. There is no fucking way to get anywhere in this Boomer oligarchy. I regret saving my money.

There is no such thing as a good deal on an asset these days. They are all value traps.

----------


## panama hat

> value traps





> value traps


Your new mots du jour?





> this Boomer oligarchy

----------


## Saint Willy

> Married ? KW screwed one for 'only' a year.



Wrong, on several accounts but nice attempt at stalking.  :tosser1:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> The best news I have heard in a long time. You will not procreate. Thus saving the world one more retard.  Good on ya. You also have a pretty fucked up way of looking at the future.  Have fun moron..


Yd and backspin /socal really are quite daft
 Having kids is the best thing you can do imho.  In AOs case 2 beautiful daughters studying in the states. Pretty sure thats a lot of commitment on his and his wifes behalf.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Indeed

----------


## cyrille

Glad you agree.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> AO...our very own Teakdoor "intelligentsia"


Says the wife beater. Pollitflinger?  Hows the weather in brisbane?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Glad you agree.


Bld approves

----------


## armstrong

My daughter's six and doesn't seem to cost me a lot of money recently.  We spend a lot on magic tricks and LEGO but I probably would have bought them anyway.

----------


## Backspin

> My daughter's six and doesn't seem to cost me a lot of money recently.  We spend a lot on magic tricks and LEGO but I probably would have bought them anyway.


You are gen X no ?  kids weren't the bargain basement they were for boomers , but still better than today

----------


## Backspin

My brother has kids. He has no choice but to live in this house near his business. They've had to convert their living room into a master bedroom. A basic reno is gonna cost $50,000. Buying another house would cost over $600,000.. He's sorta kinda fuct

If he was a Boomer in the 70's or 80's, the reno would cost $500 bucks. And the house across the street would be $80,000 tops

----------


## Edmond

If things get tight you can always sell them.

----------


## Edmond

> LEGO


The Lego Technics Bugatti Chiron makes a great 7th birthday present btw.

----------


## nidhogg

> My daughter's six and doesn't seem to cost me a lot of money recently.  We spend a lot on magic tricks and LEGO but I probably would have bought them anyway.


Trust me, their toys get a lot more expensive as they get older.  

My son  in Uni just detailed why i need to get him a 100k video camera set up.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Trust me, their toys get a lot more expensive as they get older.  
> 
> My son  in Uni just detailed why i need to get him a 100k video camera set up.



Is he doing a film director course or professional porn movies?

----------


## nidhogg

> Is he doing a film director course or professional porn movies?


A degree in "media studies" or the like.  Sigh. Would normally be a fast track to a fulfilling career in McDs I would have thought, but he does seem to have his eye on the ball.  He was taken under the wing of a well known (apparently!) professional photographer pre-covid, so he must have something going for him.

----------


## Saint Willy

> A degree in "media studies" or the like.  Sigh. Would normally be a fast track to a fulfilling career in McDs I would have thought, but he does seem to have his eye on the ball.  He was taken under the wing of a well known (apparently!) professional photographer pre-covid, so he must have something going for him.


At least he is at Uni. Mine was trying to dodge higher education altogether. Finally won that battle, he's doing some valuation, propertry prices course.

----------


## jabir

> I was young , happy , naive and thinking I was going somewhere when I was 23 too. 
> 
> Lol initiative. I saved around 70-80% of my money from age 16 to 30. All in all, a few go nowhere assets & 
>  a few value traps and that's it. There is no fucking way to get anywhere in this Boomer oligarchy. I regret saving my money.
> 
> There is no such thing as a good deal on an asset these days. They are all value traps.


I wouldn't recommend bitcoin, if you can't recognise it's value in the coming storm it's not for you.

----------


## armstrong

> A degree in "media studies" or the like.  Sigh. Would normally be a fast track to a fulfilling career in McDs I would have thought, but he does seem to have his eye on the ball.  He was taken under the wing of a well known (apparently!) professional photographer pre-covid, so he must have something going for him.


I don't want to worry you but I have an A Level in Media Studies. Went on to fail an advertising and marketing degree before graduating with a Web Design Degree.

Which is why I teach English in Thailand now.

----------


## nidhogg

> I don't want to worry you but I have an A Level in Media Studies. Went on to fail an advertising and marketing degree before graduating with a Web Design Degree.
> 
> Which is why I teach English in Thailand now.


Thanks armstrong.  That has cheered me up no end.  Sigh.

----------


## panama hat

> At least he is at Uni. Mine was trying to dodge higher education altogether. Finally won that battle, he's doing some valuation, propertry prices course.


Mate!!!!!  He's such a nice boy and you're letting him become a real estate salesman????


You may look like a piece of roadkill but he's a good looking young man . . . he'll do well. 

But seriously?  Real estate???

----------


## Saint Willy

> But seriously? Real estate???


I'm just relieved he is going to Uni. 

He was seriously thinking of all the cash he could make just by working full time. 






> I don't want to worry you but I have an A Level in Media Studies. Went on to fail an advertising and marketing degree before graduating with a Web Design Degree.
> 
> Which is why I teach English in Thailand now.





> Thanks armstrong. That has cheered me up no end. Sigh.


 :rofl: 

Green owed, Armstrong! 

 ::doglol::

----------


## Edmond

> a Web Design Degree.


Don't suppose you know how to fix an image hosting bug?

Can be paid in Leo.


Asking for a friend.

----------


## armstrong

> Don't suppose you know how to fix an image hosting bug?
> 
> Can be paid in Leo.
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Not a fucking clue mate. But I can make a ball bounce in Flash.

----------


## reinvented

my 13 year old isnt too bad.  Very good Thai school isnt too bad, shes modest in her spending and by personality not cquisitive. though she just asked for a very expensive computer (via the wife) she isnt going to get.

my 7 year old has a talent for costing me money. facilitated by my wife. school for him is expensive
overall its a dear do, but i imagine UK would be worse

----------


## aging one

> my 7 year old has a talent for costing me money. facilitated by my wife. school for him is expensive
> overall its a dear do, but i imagine UK would be worse


The USA and a college education is too damn expensive. Out of state fees+tuition+cost of living in California means lot of $$$. Going to keep me working way past retirement age. Twins, so all expenses were times 2.  Thanks to the British education for high school here they were able to finish in 3.5 years. 

But in the long run it paid off they are thriving while the wife and are are still working hard.

----------


## Stumpy

> The USA and a college education is too damn expensive.


Man that is the truth AO. Ex and I ponied up the cash for a med degree from USF for my youngest and a BA degree for my oldest from SJSU.  But now they are both off working and both now will be living in Texas. My oldest with her Fiance just put the down on their house.

----------

